# Missing Family



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

My local paper ran a story about this family.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7733150.stm

I thought that posting in as many places as possible might just bring a result.

Please spread the word if you post on other boards or sites.

Thanks.
/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you Jane for posting about this

Hope that they are all safe and well

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I am bumping this up as its so important this family is found

xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hope they are found safe and well soon


----------

